# Alpha-Q GS10 vs. Ritchey WCS UD Carbon



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

On my new bike I am buying I think I will eventually want to upgrade the fork. It comes with a carbon brick. On my current bike I purchased a profile design silencer sl fork which I have no feelings toward except hate. The design sucks, and its super flexy. I just bought it because it was light (300g). So I want this fork to be very stiff. But I still like the idea of a light fork. I am pretty sure the general opinion of the Alpha Q is that its very stiff but I haven't heard anything about the Ritchey.

Thanks


----------

